
Has GDPR improved data protection and privacy in Europe? - lucabenazzi
https://www.androidpit.com/has-gdrp-really-improved-data-protection-and-privacy-in-europe
======
neon_me
Interesting - i was in this topic for a quite a long time. Also created public
repository made by lawyers for free privacy requests ->
[https://github.com/good-lly/gdpr-documents](https://github.com/good-lly/gdpr-
documents)

From my perspective companies have a very very long time to prepare and I
didnt find a single one that reply to my GDPR data access request in correct
time with proper answers.

It is not about changing browser habbits or not giving a cookie consent. It is
about practicing your rights - but it is still very time and energy consuming
...

------
lucabenazzi
I've posted this article because it highlights an obvious fact: the cookie law
has dramatically worsened the user experience. As much as I am against dark
patterns, punishing companies or providers for implementing them is just
pointless. The GDPR rules have been designed by incompetents bureaucrats,
mostly lawyers who know nothing about design. The result is a mess. The cookie
consent banner per se is worst than a dark pattern. Privacy should be
controlled at a browser settings level, and it's incomprehensible to me how
they could come up with the idea of doing it at a website-per-website level.
Pure incompetence.

